# Blacktip and Blues



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Took a father and son team this morning and caught a nice mess of Bluefish and a strong Blacktip. Water was fishable but not pretty. Fish caught off cut Ladyfish and spoons. Not a bite off shrimp and fish bites.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice Brownfisher! Where abouts did you go?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

animalspooker said:


> Nice Brownfisher! Where abouts did you go?


 Fort Morgan.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Did y’all keep the blacktip?


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Did y’all keep the blacktip?


 No. my clients were satisfied with the blues.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Brownfisher said:


> SurfFishingMeister said:
> 
> 
> > Did y’all keep the blacktip?
> ...



Awesome and They taste great!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Did y’all keep the blacktip?


plus Alabama DCNR has a 54" FL minimum on blacktips, spinners, etc.
That one may not have measured quite that long.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Pier#r said:


> SurfFishingMeister said:
> 
> 
> > Did y’all keep the blacktip?
> ...


 Very good point. It might have come up short.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Pier#r said:


> plus Alabama DCNR has a 54" FL minimum on blacktips, spinners, etc.
> That one may not have measured quite that long.


 The fact that that applies to blacknose as well makes me chuckle, the powers that be haven't a clue...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

AdrenB said:


> The fact that that applies to blacknose as well makes me chuckle, the powers that be haven't a clue...


Some of us have been trying to convince the DCNR to loosen the length regs on some of these coastal sharks (like Blacktips, Spinners & Blacknosed especially).


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Pier#r said:


> Some of us have been trying to convince the DCNR to loosen the length regs on some of these coastal sharks (like Blacktips, Spinners & Blacknosed especially).


The pilot program on gulf shores pier is laughable, a couple 4 hour fishing sessions for 10 anglers is not going to "thin the herd". I hope this makes someone realize that recreational shark fisherman are not having a serious impact on the population. Fact of the matter is, the increase in population is a direct result of strict regulations on commercial harvest.


----------

